# June -What's For Dinner?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

There used to be a thread like this every month but I haven't seen one for a while, so thought I'd start one









Tonight is baked potatoes, topped with spaghetti and cheese for dd, egg and baked beans for me. (if I ever get to the store today.)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having bacon, fruit, and potato pancakes.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

souvlaki and greek salads


----------



## Martha27 (Nov 14, 2009)

stir fry with nooodles! I just found this meal-green peppers and mushrooms in olive oil until tender and cook whole wheat pasta like normal and then drain and add to veggies, then I add homemade teriyaki and heat through, so good! I guess it's a pretty common recipe but I had never thought to make it until recently!


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sweet and Sour Chicken from Clean Eating magazine.

http://www.livestrong.com/recipes/sw...an-eating-mag/


----------



## jpamama (Sep 23, 2008)

Honey Garlic chicken thighs, homemade french fries and salad with beets and applewood smoked cheddar cheese


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Broiled Mahi Mahi (garlic, lemon, OO), quinoa salad, haricot vert with blue cheese, green salad


----------



## SpuglyRoo (Aug 1, 2008)

We do a monthly meal plan, and because it is starting to get hot and icky, our not having central air and my being 8 months pregnant necessitates quick cooking or no cook meals for the most part. Most of the chicken meals for this month I'll cook enough to use for a few days so I don't have to be heating up the house every night. Lunch the next day is leftovers from dinner, and breakfast is either a protein shake and a muffin, or a fruit smoothie with PB (or Almond Butter) on toast. This is what our June looks like:

1- Spaghetti w/ leftover sauce and homemade meatballs from the freezer
2- Cobb Salad w/grilled Chicken and Rolls
3- Sauteed Asian Chicken & Veggies over brown rice
4- Thin crust pizza (homemade) w/veggies or pepperoni topping
5- Salmon Salad Sandwiches
6- Honey Mustard Chicken Sandwiches

7- Pesto Chicken Wraps
8- Taco Salad
9- Pasta Salad w/Veggies and Grilled Chicken
10- Veggie Stuffed Pitas
11- Pasta & Sauce
12- Hot Dogs, Mac & Cheese, Baked Beans
13- Salmon Salad Sandwiches

14- Balsamic Chicken Wraps
15- Chicken Caesar Salad
16- Pasta Salad w/Salmon
17- 7 Layer Bean Dip
18- Pasta & Sauce
19- (hosting a big cookout for 25 people to celebrate 3 birthdays and all the fathers present)
20- BBQ Chicken, Grilled veggies

21- Honey Mustard Chicken Wraps
22- Cobb Salad, Grilled Chicken, Rolls
23- Pasta salad w/Veggies & Beans
24- Fish in a bag, Broccoli, Brown Rice
25- Pasta & Sauce
26- BBQ Cheddar Cheeseburgers
27- French Toast, Sausage

28- Chicken Caesar Wraps
29- Taco Salad
30- Pasta Salad w/Veggies & Chicken

Our menus usually have more exciting variety but in the summer when I'm not wanting to cook, it is safer to stick with variations on a similar theme (we get a lot less takeout that way








). Most of our meals don't happen on the exact day it is scheduled, in fact in the year we have been doing it this way we only came close to having a perfect month once. The meals usually happen within the week they were scheduled since we need to use the produce we picked up on Monday and it coordinates with the next seven days of meals. We do regular grocery the first Sunday of the month, so we have everything else we need for the rest of the menu in case we have to switch things up because of unexpected events.

I foresee a LOT of sandwiches in July since I'm due the 4th and won't be doing much of anything in the kitchen.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having spinach artichoke pasta and garlic bread.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

pasta twists in a sauce with cut up bits of bacon mixed in


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Mushroom and Asparagas Crepes with homemade cheddar sauce. Over brown jasmine rice.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpuglyRoo* 
We do a monthly meal plan, and because it is starting to get hot and icky, our not having central air and my being 8 months pregnant necessitates quick cooking or no cook meals for the most part. Most of the chicken meals for this month I'll cook enough to use for a few days so I don't have to be heating up the house every night. Lunch the next day is leftovers from dinner, and breakfast is either a protein shake and a muffin, or a fruit smoothie with PB (or Almond Butter) on toast. This is what our June looks like:

1- Spaghetti w/ leftover sauce and homemade meatballs from the freezer
2- Cobb Salad w/grilled Chicken and Rolls
3- Sauteed Asian Chicken & Veggies over brown rice
4- Thin crust pizza (homemade) w/veggies or pepperoni topping
5- Salmon Salad Sandwiches
6- Honey Mustard Chicken Sandwiches

7- Pesto Chicken Wraps
8- Taco Salad
9- Pasta Salad w/Veggies and Grilled Chicken
10- Veggie Stuffed Pitas
11- Pasta & Sauce
12- Hot Dogs, Mac & Cheese, Baked Beans
13- Salmon Salad Sandwiches

14- Balsamic Chicken Wraps
15- Chicken Caesar Salad
16- Pasta Salad w/Salmon
17- 7 Layer Bean Dip
18- Pasta & Sauce
19- (hosting a big cookout for 25 people to celebrate 3 birthdays and all the fathers present)
20- BBQ Chicken, Grilled veggies

21- Honey Mustard Chicken Wraps
22- Cobb Salad, Grilled Chicken, Rolls
23- Pasta salad w/Veggies & Beans
24- Fish in a bag, Broccoli, Brown Rice
25- Pasta & Sauce
26- BBQ Cheddar Cheeseburgers
27- French Toast, Sausage

28- Chicken Caesar Wraps
29- Taco Salad
30- Pasta Salad w/Veggies & Chicken

Our menus usually have more exciting variety but in the summer when I'm not wanting to cook, it is safer to stick with variations on a similar theme (we get a lot less takeout that way







). Most of our meals don't happen on the exact day it is scheduled, in fact in the year we have been doing it this way we only came close to having a perfect month once. The meals usually happen within the week they were scheduled since we need to use the produce we picked up on Monday and it coordinates with the next seven days of meals. We do regular grocery the first Sunday of the month, so we have everything else we need for the rest of the menu in case we have to switch things up because of unexpected events.

I foresee a LOT of sandwiches in July since I'm due the 4th and won't be doing much of anything in the kitchen.


Impressive!

Hey I was due on July 4th last year!!


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Last night, turkey burgers with a side of fresh peas.

Tonight, baby ribs and beans. Fruit for dessert.... I snagged some Rainer cherries at the store.









We are having a rainy, cold week here so I'll make beef stew on Friday night. I love how it can slow cook in the crockpot all day.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having sandwiches tonight. It's baseball so it has to be something fast and easy.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Chicken Curry in coconut milk with Sweet Potato, with basmati rice and Naan Bread.

Trying to decide whether it's worth a trip to the store just for lemongrass, or if I should just squeeze in some lemon juice as a substitute. I can't even use the zest, since I zested the lemon for something else last week!


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Pizza with a big salad tonight


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Pizza night for the boys. Dh's working and I'll probably have leftovers.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm making pork chops, mashed potato, green beans, carrots and gravy.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Tuesday: Black bean stew with salad (mixed greens,cucumber tomatoes), blue corn chips on the side

Wednesday: Salmon in Teriyaki sauce, broccoli and basmati rice

Thursday: free range hormone free local lamb cut in cubes cooked with bulgur wheat and chick peas, salad

Friday: (today) tacos with beans, romaine lettuce and avocados


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Provencal Vegetable Soup.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/i...ipe/index.html

First time I tried this recipe and it was so good! Don't skip the pistou part of it, it definitely makes the soup.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having pasta, again.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yesterday we had lasagne, peas, sweetcorn and carrots.

Today is hotdogs, fries and salad.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Last night we had tacos.

Tonight, spinach salad with strawberries - fresh from the market and inspired by the strawberry thread! I'm debating whether I need to defrost some chicken it for some protein. I'm thinking I could use a balsamic vinegar marinade, grill it, and toss it into the salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had spaghetti, salad and garlic bread.

Tonight, I have no idea. My fil's visiting and nothing is ever planned until the last minute.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Bumping this back up...

We've had steak, leftovers and eaten out so far this week.

Tonight is my son's 4th bday party so we're having hot dogs, potato salad, chips, veggies, cupcakes and ice cream.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

3 nights ago we had new potatoes cooked w/green beans (both from our garden), zucchini pancakes (garden), homemade rolls, and fresh peaches (got 12 gallons from a neighbor).

2 nights ago we had wild Alaskan salmon (mesquite seasoned), left over zucchini pancakes and potatoes and green beans and rolls.

Last night we had salmon brown rice balls made w/leftover salmon. They had grated zucchini in them. I also made marinated (think sweet pickles) cukes out of our garden w/onion (garden), Braggs acv, and honey. We also had a salad made of chopped zucchini, onion, yellow cherry tomatoes, grape tomatoes, Italian parsley and oregano--all out of our garden--with a dressing of a squeeze of ranch/lime juice/honey/salt and pepper. So yummy!









No idea for tonight yet. We may actually just do pizza and leftover salad from last night.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Tonight is my son's 4th bday party so we're having hot dogs, potato salad, chips, veggies, cupcakes and ice cream.









to your lo.

Chicky2 that all sounds so healthy, yum!

we got take out today









tomorrow should be a big roast dinner


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Thanks, I just love making meals out of things we grow ourselves. We also raise most of our meats.

Like I said, though, tonight is going to be take out pizza, lol.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a hankering for salmon. I think I might try quinoa with some fresh asparagus from the market to make a pilaf sort of side dish.

The spinach and strawberry salad was terrific, BTW.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Today we had a baked potatoes with tuna and salad

For tomorrow I'm thinking chicken casserole over mashed potato, and maybe a side veggie too like cabbage.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Last night we had pizza. This is what my kids have chosen for the rest of the week:

potato soup & salad

grilled brats & canteloupe

bell peppers stuffed with ground turkey & brown rice baked in marinara sauce

grilled chicken breast, garlic roasted broccoli & a yet to be determined starch

burgers (veggie for dd) with lettuce, tomato, pickle, red onion & avocado

we also always have sandwich night once a week


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Saturday we had steak, roasted broccoli and asparagus and baked fries.
Last night we just snacked after a big, late lunch.
Tonight we're going to my mom's.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

We finally got a barbeque so this week was:

Friday we had Wild pacific salmon barbequed in a cedar plank with brocolli

Saturday,organic beef hamburgers with a mixed green salad

Sunday,Free range hormone free lamb "kefta"( ground lamb with spices ) and a arugula salad

We are not used to eating so much meat! The rest of the week will be vegetarian!

So today Monday: Pasta with pesto with walnuts (ds does not like pest so will have tomato sauce) and broccoli

Tuesday: Pinto bean soup with blue corn chips and fresh salsa and avocados

Wednesday: Macaroni and cheese, Broccoli

Thursday: Spicy lentils cooked with tomatoes and green peppers,rice, green salad


----------



## SpuglyRoo (Aug 1, 2008)

Tonight we had a garden salad and a spur of the moment creation of what we have dubbed Chicken Parmadillas. Chicken, Mozzarella, minced onions and a little bit of leftover tomato sauce to bind it together, all cooked inside a pesto tortilla with more leftover sauce to dip into. It was soo good that it will now be on our list of favorites. We were supposed to just have cold chicken wraps, but I wasn't feeling it, and so this was a way to use most of the same ingredients in a different way. It would probably be great with mushrooms and/or green peppers too.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Tonight we had lemon pasta (thanks Zinemama for the recipe - it was fab!), green salad with buttermilk dressing and a black bean salad.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is hamburgers, baked fries and roasted broccoli.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I need this thread, I have been having trouble coming up with quick dinner ideas lately. Tonight we're having red beans & cornbread, with steamed carrots and peas on the side. I did a quick soak with the beans this morning then put them in the crockpot with garlic, bay leaves, onion powder, and no-chik'n bouillon cubes. The cornbread is baking right now, in a cast-iron skillet, sizzling in coconut oil. Mmmm, it sure does smell good!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tacos tonight.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

It's baseball night, so we're having leftovers.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

last night we had Spag Bol









tonight is chilli and mashed potato..might add carrots too


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't decided yet, something with chicken because that's what I have. Anything but pasta though! We've had a busy week of end-of-school evening concerts. Busy usually means pasta for us, because it's so quick and easy. I'm tired of it.

Maybe lemon-thyme chicken breasts with salad.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight:

Roasted Tilapia with garlic/lemon butter over Parmesan pasta, steamed broccoli, garden salad


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Let's see, Friday was steak, salad and bread, kids at pizza at a friend's. Saturday was hamsteak, scalloped potatoes and something else I can't remember now. Last night I made dh chicken alfredo, kids had corndogs and applesauce and I had leftover broccoli soup.

Tonight is nachos and tacos.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Friday night we had pizza and red velvet cake for my bday, so not so healthy. I had peach wine dh picked up from our fav. winery.









Sat. night we had goat meat w/brown rice and veggies (one dish kinda thing).

Last night we had my oldest dd's cooking--apricot ginger chicken breast, sweet and sour lentils, jasmine rice, orange slices, and a zucchini coconut curry dish. It was soooooooooooo good! We are having the leftovers for supper tonight w/sliced watermelon and sliced home grown 'maters. Probably peaches too since we just started picking ours.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

That couple of days we have had pork chops, a crawfish boil and last night I made mac and cheese.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Friday: We went out for Father's Day since I had to work on Sunday

Saturday: ordered Chinese (I know!)

Sunday: Grilled chicken with sweet baby rays sauce, grilled corn, peas, rolls

Tonight: I'm not sure.... I have a project due in class so probably grilled Coleman hot dogs, chips and fruit

Dawn


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Friday: We had people over for a BBQ - veggies & dip, grilled chicken w/lemon, garlic & oregeno, hot dogs for the kids who wouldn't eat chicken, green salad, grilled asparagus, Italian bread, fruit & cookies that friends brought for dessert

Sat: Leftovers from Friday

Sun (Father's Day BBQ): veggies w/dip, white bean crostini (my SIL made these - to die for, a Jaque Pepin recipe), grilled lamb w/mint, garlic & lemon, rosemary potatoes, broccoli with butter & roasted garlic, strawberry shortcake or strawberries w/ice cream for dessert


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Ok, so we had fresh chicken breast (as in we butchered it Saturday) pounded out and stuffed w/a mixture of peaches off our tree, basil out of the garden, feta cheese, and garlic, and an egg. We also had a lemon garden veggie sautee w/red onion, yellow and red bell peppers, zucchini, garlic, eggplant, okra, and mushrooms with lots of lemon zest and juice, oregano and fennel seed. I also intended to have a fresh peach and blackberry (all just picked!) cobbler, but it didn't get done in time. That will be a great midnight snack, lol!


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

last night soup

tonight pizza

easy nights


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Chicky, your meals always sound amazing!

Last night we had leftover, tonight it's chicken spaghetti, garlic bread and salad with fresh lettuce.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is baseball, so grilled hot dogs and asparagus and baked fries.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosehip* 
Sun (Father's Day BBQ): veggies w/dip, white bean crostini (my SIL made these - to die for, a Jaque Pepin recipe), grilled lamb w/mint, garlic & lemon, rosemary potatoes, broccoli with butter & roasted garlic, strawberry shortcake or strawberries w/ice cream for dessert









That whole meal sounds awesome. I would love the white bean crostini recipe, if you can get it/don't mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Chicky, your meals always sound amazing!


Why thank you. I love to cook, and esp. w/things we raise/grow/forage for ourselves. I feel a nice cold grape salad coming on w/the grapes ripening over the door....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicky2* 
Why thank you. I love to cook, and esp. w/things we raise/grow/forage for ourselves. I feel a nice cold grape salad coming on w/the grapes ripening over the door....

I'm very jealous! We've had a horrible spring and my garden's got a long ways to go before I get any veggies.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I'm very jealous! We've had a horrible spring and my garden's got a long ways to go before I get any veggies.

We've had a weird planting year. We had an actual winter this year, lol, and we couldn't plant until late. Then the heat hit w/a vengeance and the bugs are at an all-time high around here. Even w/all my guineas they are terrible.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night:

Grilled Turkey Burgers on whole wheat buns
Chips
Fruit or Ice cream

Tonight:

Slow cooker beef tips
Rice
Oven-roasted summer veggies (yellow squash, zucchini, red bell pepper, grape tomatoes,onions, cubanelle peppers, garlic, olive oil, s&p)

Most of the veggies came from our CSA box! I used the toaster oven to cut down on the heat in the kitchen.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having a Mexican food potluck with some friends. We're making chicken fajitas and quesadillas, who knows what everyone else will bring.


----------



## Jassey (Jun 25, 2010)

Being a hot season in the Asia there is much problem that what kind of Dinner we have to prepare. What kind of food we have to cook during this days


----------



## SpuglyRoo (Aug 1, 2008)

Alyantavid- Love the themed Potluck idea!







(especially Mexican, mmm)


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Last night be roasted chickens and sweet potatoes on the big green egg and strawberries for dessert. Tonight I'm making chili and corn bread and carrot cake.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

2 nights ago we had domestic rabbit loins braised in green salsa that I made last week and canned. We had baseball bat-sized zucchini stuffed w/a mixture of millet made Tex-Mex flavor w/onion, tomatillos, garlic, celery, bell pepper, corriander, cumin, oregano, sea salt, and cayenne and topped w/cheddar.

Last night we had leftover stuffed squash w/the last 3 packages of prawns I found in the back of the freezer from a yearly prawn harvest around the corner. I cooked a bit of bacon, crumbled it, added some butter and the prawns and sauteed til done. SOOOOOO good!!! We also had fresh peaches from the tree, harvested minutes before supper.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight the boys will be having pizza and dh and I will have last night's leftovers.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Today is one of everyone's favourites - a roast dinner!







Roast chicken, roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, yorkshire puddings, roast parsnips, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, peas, gravy....maybe some stuffing too...or is that too much?

Roast dinners are worth the work! lol


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Tonight will be roasted chicken on bread salad with mashed potatoes on the side. Oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert.

The chicken has to be salted at least a day in advance, so I did this first when I started my marathon cooking to freeze session yesterday. The cookies are also from yesterday.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're eating at my mom's. Yesterday was kind of fend for yourself night.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight:

Chicken Fajita Taco Salads with avocado, lime, and fixings


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Tonight is a celebration, so . . . coq au vin, roasted carrots and red baby potatoes, and chocolate mousse for dessert. Also, maybe a glass of red wine.


----------



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

OK- I'll be honest- I made a really great curry chicken in the crock pot for dinner but we made a trip to Ikea tonight and ended up eating meatballs and mashed potatoes for dinner.









Chicken curry and rice tomorrow night.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having chili dogs. It's been a very long time for those and dh's been asking for them. With baked fries and whatever veggie sounds good.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Last night, we had leftover grilled chicken, corn on the cob, green beans, and cucumbers in vinegar.

I have a newborn (well, he's 12 days old), and tonight, some friends are bringing dinner.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
Last night, we had leftover grilled chicken, corn on the cob, green beans, and cucumbers in vinegar.

I have a newborn (well, he's 12 days old), and tonight, some friends are bringing dinner.


Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is what we are having:

Stuffed Peppers Casserole
Corn on cob (from CSA)
Cucumber and tomato salad

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Not sure about tonight. We have a birthday party half an hour away so it'll be something quick.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
I have a newborn (well, he's 12 days old), and tonight, some friends are bringing dinner.

Awe congrats!!









Last night was tuna salad with some fresh bread

Tonight we are having lasagne with fries and peas

I try to stick to 1 starchy carb per meal to help me lose some weight, but it doesn't always happen...like the lasagne and fries meal tonight has pasta and potato in it







Some carbs just go so well together! Another example would be a pasta meal with garlic bread. Anyone else consciously trying to stick with 1 carb per meal?


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We had tons of this casserole left over so I turned it into Taco Rice with chips and fixings.

Dawn


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight we are having 3 cheese chicken casserole made in the slow cooker. I will probably make some fresh green beans and rolls to go with it.

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been on vacation and slacking on the dinner cooking. Thursday I think we had fish sandwiches and baked fries, Friday dh and I just snacked and the boys had pizza. Tonight we're going to a bbq.


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

Baked ricotta w/ roasted tomatoes and mushrooms with a plum vinegar sauce over a bed of arugula.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Deleted and added in the new thread for July!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...5#post15589185


----------

